# PEG MGF users



## moresize (Dec 29, 2011)

Not new to peptides but this is my first run with PEG-MGFonly.

dosing protocol
120mcg post in muscle worked

Day one and I notice that same feeling as I was on IGF...my muscle feel full.

Funny, didn't think PEG MGF would cause that feeling...plus it's only my first shot too.

keep you all posted.


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Isn't PEG supposed to be injected on non-workout days? I could of sworn I read something from russianstar about igf on workout days and peg mgf on non-workout days at like 200mcg a dose or something like that. You'll probably get decent results with either anyway.


----------



## hooper (Dec 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Isn't PEG supposed to be injected on non-workout days? I could of sworn I read something from russianstar about igf on workout days and peg mgf on non-workout days at like 200mcg a dose or something like that. You'll probably get decent results with either anyway.



I have done it both ways and the feeling you get from pegmgf is about the same is igf. i kinda like the pegmgf pre and igfpost. The following day my muscles felt full.


----------



## moresize (Dec 30, 2011)

hooper said:


> I have done it both ways and the feeling you get from pegmgf is about the same is igf. i kinda like the pegmgf pre and igfpost. The following day my muscles felt full.


 
thanks...so much info out there from respected members. I am going to run MGF alone first to see how I respond and then combine.

day 2


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 30, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Isn't PEG supposed to be injected on non-workout days? I could of sworn I read something from russianstar about igf on workout days and peg mgf on non-workout days at like 200mcg a dose or something like that. You'll probably get decent results with either anyway.



This^^^


----------



## hooper (Dec 31, 2011)

moresize said:


> thanks...so much info out there from respected members. I am going to run MGF alone first to see how I respond and then combine.
> 
> day 2



I have been running pegmgf before workouts  for sometime, the workouts are great and the intensity also. Igf after it seems to work . I did beck and shoulders last night and it was great! the only think that i have to add it makes me slightly euphoric don't mind at all .


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 9, 2012)

have yet to try igf lr3 (will soon) but i find igf des injected in the muscle you are about to workout to be phenomenal in terms of pumps and muscle hardness. Ever have bicep boners?

how does peg mgf compare to des? if neone has tried both.

and yeah i always thought peg mgf was for off days 200mcg


----------



## hooper (Jan 10, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> have yet to try igf lr3 (will soon) but i find igf des injected in the muscle you are about to workout to be phenomenal in terms of pumps and muscle hardness. Ever have bicep boners?
> 
> how does peg mgf compare to des? if neone has tried both.
> 
> and yeah i always thought peg mgf was for off days 200mcg



Hey, I have tried both! Igf gives you super pump if injected before. On the other hand Peg mgf i did  it 1 hour before workout i got a great workout i was able to push hard , harder than normal but i didn't get the crazy pump that i had with igf! They both deliver what you supposed to get!


----------



## moresize (Jan 10, 2012)

I can't wait to try IGF and MGF combo.

So far PEG MGF @ 200mcg 4x a wk post workout and with no diet change I see fullness in muscle trained...too early to tell if it's new muscle growth but it does look like it.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 10, 2012)

hooper said:


> Hey, I have tried both! Igf gives you super pump if injected before. On the other hand Peg mgf i did  it 1 hour before workout i got a great workout i was able to push hard , harder than normal but i didn't get the crazy pump that i had with igf! They both deliver what you supposed to get!



yeah thats why i'm thinking 50mcg-100mcg igf pre workout or post and then peg mgf 200 mcg too keep the pumps going on the off days. 

OP sorry if i seem like im thread jacking. but i am very interested in your results so please do continue posting results.


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2012)

word of advice, the peg attachment only adds a little more half life, while significantly diminishing the potentcy of the mgf. my suggestion: run non pegylated mgf..


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 10, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> word of advice, the peg attachment only adds a little more half life, while significantly diminishing the potentcy of the mgf. my suggestion: run non pegylated mgf..



so many conflicting views on this peptide. some say non peg mgf is useless. i think im just going to run them both at two separate times and compare


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> so many conflicting views on this peptide. some say non peg mgf is useless. i think im just going to run them both at two separate times and compare



That's the only way to tell for yourself brother. The science shows that true peg-mgf is much weaker, due to pegylation. True mgf (non pegylated) does not have nearly as long of a half life.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

There are tons of different protocols on administering and dosing peptides. The best advice is the response you get from your body. Pick one and see how you respond. As for me, I like non-peg'd MGf pre-workout and IGF-LR3 post. Maybe add in some ghrp-6 100mcg 3x ed.


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 10, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> There are tons of different protocols on administering and dosing peptides. The best advice is the response you get from your body. Pick one and see how you respond. As for me, I like non-peg'd MGf pre-workout and IGF-LR3 post. Maybe add in some ghrp-6 100mcg 3x ed.



yes ur right. just testing al these protocols are expensive however 
only way to know tho

u recon ur mgf and lr3 in bac or aa ?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> yes ur right. just testing al these protocols are expensive however
> only way to know tho
> 
> u recon ur mgf and lr3 in bac or aa ?


 
Well...they should all "work" for your research.  One just may work better.  

I use bac to recon.


----------



## CG (Jan 11, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> yes ur right. just testing al these protocols are expensive however
> only way to know tho
> 
> u recon ur mgf and lr3 in bac or aa ?



Personally, recon in aa (better shelf life) backload the pin with water


----------



## PappyMason (Jan 11, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Personally, recon in aa (better shelf life) backload the pin with water



yeah i thought that too. aa stings like a bitch. tried backload it was a lil less stingy i guess


----------



## hooper (Jan 12, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> yeah i thought that too. aa stings like a bitch. tried backload it was a lil less stingy i guess



I use bac and have no problems with quality at all i mix for couple days and do it again so is fresh and ready to go!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 12, 2012)

Me too.. most peptides will hold in BAC for about 14 days.. I usually just recon a few days worth at at time.  never had an issue.


FREE 3x 5mg GHRP-6 from Labpe.com


----------



## hooper (Jan 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Me too.. most peptides will hold in BAC for about 14 days.. I usually just recon a few days worth at at time.  never had an issue.
> 
> 
> FREE 3x 5mg GHRP-6 from Labpe.com



I am with you  that is how i do it and never had problems. I never freeze preloaded stuff .


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you do peg mgf once a week or ed?peg mgf is to be researched one a week.


----------



## CG (Jan 16, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Do you do peg mgf once a week or ed?peg mgf is to be researched one a week.



Say what??? Looks like ill be looking into peg some more! I just shunned it straight away once I found out it was weaker than non peg


----------



## hooper (Jan 16, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Do you do peg mgf once a week or ed?peg mgf is to be researched one a week.



No i dont do it once a week i do it three times a week and the rest IGF . I use a 4 week cycle go off for 4 and start again . I  am also going to give you a tip cause i work in the medical field , don't use very high  doses of igf so you don't bring the insulin saturation too soon .
Good luck


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2012)

hooper said:


> No i dont do it once a week i do it three times a week and the rest IGF . I use a 4 week cycle go off for 4 and start again . I  am also going to give you a tip cause i work in the medical field , don't use very high  doses of igf so you don't bring the insulin saturation too soon .
> Good luck



You are using your peg on OFF days, right, interested to see how it would work for me, seeing as current routine is mostly twice a week,  that's all the schedule can afford


----------



## hooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> You are using your peg on OFF days, right, interested to see how it would work for me, seeing as current routine is mostly twice a week,  that's all the schedule can afford



Are you taking anything else? Just peg mgf it wont give you much it works in synergy with igf . Or wait until you can work out 3 times a week and combo with igf for a 4 week cycle.


----------



## CG (Jan 17, 2012)

hooper said:


> Are you taking anything else? Just peg mgf it wont give you much it works in synergy with igf . Or wait until you can work out 3 times a week and combo with igf for a 4 week cycle.



All natural right now. I'm surveying the land, been doing text research on peptides for some time, no practical first hand research though. I've coached a friend or 2 through their research, but its easier to look at someone than to set up for yourself I feel.

I'm looking at cjc 1295 (no des) gh or gh frag, igf1..that's about it, I think lol


----------



## hooper (Jan 17, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> All natural right now. I'm surveying the land, been doing text research on peptides for some time, no practical first hand research though. I've coached a friend or 2 through their research, but its easier to look at someone than to set up for yourself I feel.
> 
> I'm looking at cjc 1295 (no des) gh or gh frag, igf1..that's about it, I think lol



I have extensive knowledge on peptides i have use the practice for a long time. They work  and work well if you do dosing right and eating and training . They not like gear cause they total different book.
Gh is good but is expensive and you have to do it for some time for results by its self. It works good with gear. I would use  the others before gh . Or use it with gear!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jan 18, 2012)

I think Ipam/cjc 1295 are about as good as gh. Adding igf is even a better choice as its already igf and your body has to convert gh to igf.adding the combo will dump your natty gh and dump the whole gland and then around 4 hours its full again.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 10, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I think Ipam/cjc 1295 are about as good as gh. Adding igf is even a better choice as its already igf and your body has to convert gh to igf.adding the combo will dump your natty gh and dump the whole gland and then around 4 hours its full again.




Srry to bump the thread, but can't peg be ran sub q for research? I seen Dat claim peg was bad, but russian star said it was good what 4lbs in 4 weeks? Also, this pep should be cycled every 4 weeks? Newbie guys. Thanks.


----------



## supaman23 (Apr 10, 2012)

I would take whatever russianstar says with a grain of salt. He seems to gain weight with virtually anything he tries.

Even if it really worked that good for him, I doubt others will get the same results. I tried most of what he suggested and expected results similar to what he said and I was dissapointed.

I think he really "enhances" his writings/findings to draw attention from the readers.


----------



## moresize (Apr 10, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> Srry to bump the thread, but can't peg be ran sub q for research? I seen Dat claim peg was bad, but russian star said it was good what 4lbs in 4 weeks? Also, this pep should be cycled every 4 weeks? Newbie guys. Thanks.



You should check out Dat's forum again...he ran Peg and had success but his Peg MGF was made for him.


----------



## hooper (Apr 11, 2012)

moresize said:


> You should check out Dat's forum again...he ran Peg and had success but his Peg MGF was made for him.



PEGMGF works just fine the cycle for igf should be only 4 weeks to avoid saturation in your system . IGF is good before and right after your workout. PEGMGF is good the day after , although i have experiment and used it before workout.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 11, 2012)

hooper said:


> PEGMGF works just fine the cycle for igf should be only 4 weeks to avoid saturation in your system . IGF is good before and right after your workout. PEGMGF is good the day after , although i have experiment and used it before workout.



Agreed.. Des before , LR3 after.. that's how I roll. LOL.  How did the peg work for you preworkout.  I'm curious about that now.


----------



## Kleen (Apr 12, 2012)

From what I understand / have read, Peg MGF only binds to the receptors and acts as MGF when there is muscle damage, however when there is not it works basically the same as IGF-1. Also MGF is pretty much useless in the presence of IGF since IGF has a much greater affinity for the receptors, and MGF acts as IGF in the presence of IGF. Taking the Lr3 right after the workout cuts out the function of the MGF by making it act as IGF instead of MGF. That is why they say to do the Lr3 a little while after the workout so your natural MGF can be produced and used then do the Lr3 from 1-5 hours later. Then do the PegMGF on off days when there is muscle damage present, but beyond the 24 hour period that your body makes its own MGF.

I planned to run Lr3 IGF-1 at 80mcg 4 times a week and the Peg MGF 3 times a week on off days at 300-400mcg. 

Hooper, when you say to run the Lr3 at a lower dose how low are you talking? I also intended to run DES pre workout at about 80-100mcg would the DES being involved cause any problem with the saturation you mentioned?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Correct, IGF will displace MGF.  They work off the same receptors as MGF is simply a variant of IGF that is created locally in the muscle tissue rather than in the liver like IGF.


----------



## Kleen (Apr 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Correct, IGF will displace MGF.  They work off the same receptors as MGF is simply a variant of IGF that is created locally in the muscle tissue rather than in the liver like IGF.



Good deal you know you spend a lot of time reading logs and articles and you think you have a grasp on something and then read something else that contradicts it and begin to question all of the knowledge you just spent so much time collecting. At least I know I got this one right.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kleen said:


> Good deal you know you spend a lot of time reading logs and articles and you think you have a grasp on something and then read something else that contradicts it and begin to question all of the knowledge you just spent so much time collecting. At least I know I got this one right.



Absolutely..  LOL.


----------



## hooper (Apr 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Agreed.. Des before , LR3 after.. that's how I roll. LOL.  How did the peg work for you preworkout.  I'm curious about that now.



It worked good  i took  it 1 hour before workout it gave me a good feel and i was able to push as i got in to the workout ... it was a bit different that how IGF feels  and it supposed to feel different.  i have  use the same formula the whole time i was using it.  You don't get the pump you get with IGF but it was good to push through .


----------



## hooper (Apr 17, 2012)

Kleen said:


> From what I understand / have read, Peg MGF only binds to the receptors and acts as MGF when there is muscle damage, however when there is not it works basically the same as IGF-1. Also MGF is pretty much useless in the presence of IGF since IGF has a much greater affinity for the receptors, and MGF acts as IGF in the presence of IGF. Taking the Lr3 right after the workout cuts out the function of the MGF by making it act as IGF instead of MGF. That is why they say to do the Lr3 a little while after the workout so your natural MGF can be produced and used then do the Lr3 from 1-5 hours later. Then do the PegMGF on off days when there is muscle damage present, but beyond the 24 hour period that your body makes its own MGF.
> 
> I planned to run Lr3 IGF-1 at 80mcg 4 times a week and the Peg MGF 3 times a week on off days at 300-400mcg.
> 
> Hooper, when you say to run the Lr3 at a lower dose how low are you talking? I also intended to run DES pre workout at about 80-100mcg would the DES being involved cause any problem with the saturation you mentioned?



Some people start with 40 mcg and see  how they feel .. with IGF i found that if you go a bit lees you can take it to 5 weeks without reaching the threshold . On the other hand Pegmgf  that amount should not be any problem.The key point to this is to make sure your training is on and eating is on so you can achieve the growth . You have to do a bit of cycle since IGF is not known to be a fast muscle builder. With everything it takes a little time and you have to learn your body's responses .


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 17, 2012)

Kleen said:


> From what I understand / have read, Peg MGF only binds to the receptors and acts as MGF when there is muscle damage, however when there is not it works basically the same as IGF-1. Also MGF is pretty much useless in the presence of IGF since IGF has a much greater affinity for the receptors, and MGF acts as IGF in the presence of IGF. Taking the Lr3 right after the workout cuts out the function of the MGF by making it act as IGF instead of MGF. That is why they say to do the Lr3 a little while after the workout so your natural MGF can be produced and used then do the Lr3 from 1-5 hours later. Then do the PegMGF on off days when there is muscle damage present, but beyond the 24 hour period that your body makes its own MGF.
> 
> I planned to run Lr3 IGF-1 at 80mcg 4 times a week and the Peg MGF 3 times a week on off days at 300-400mcg.
> 
> Hooper, when you say to run the Lr3 at a lower dose how low are you talking? I also intended to run DES pre workout at about 80-100mcg would the DES being involved cause any problem with the saturation you mentioned?



So here is my q...I read where ppl ran peg mgf sub q and IM? How effective could this be sub q? Also if peg acts like IGF-1 bc it looks like its speculative if the mgf really does it's job...atleast in my reading, then what efffects are being seen and how long should peg mgf be ran( esp. if it mimics IGF ). So, basically its a cpl q's I have...lol. N yes I read dats log and russian stars. Thanks


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 17, 2012)

hooper said:


> PEGMGF works just fine the cycle for igf should be only 4 weeks to avoid saturation in your system . IGF is good before and right after your workout. PEGMGF is good the day after , although i have experiment and used it before workout.



In your research how effective is pegmgf alone? Also, is sub q effective....as peg should be systematic right?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 18, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> In your research how effective is pegmgf alone? Also, is sub q effective....as peg should be systematic right?




Peg is systemic, but there are also studies out there that show localized effects.  I personally have not seen localized effects from it though.


----------



## moresize (Apr 18, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> In your research how effective is pegmgf alone? Also, is sub q effective....as peg should be systematic right?



I alway like testing new peptides alone to see how my body responds and I had great results, during the cycle I felt full. After the cycle and when I started back on the HGH peptides is when I saw growth.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 18, 2012)

moresize said:


> I alway like testing new peptides alone to see how my body responds and I had great results, during the cycle I felt full. After the cycle and when I started back on the HGH peptides is when I saw growth.



How long were you on cycle of peg? Also, u said full...did u see any muscle growth at all w/ peg mgf. Thanks. I've also read where ppl have sub q, but idk. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Kleen (Apr 19, 2012)

DCrazy, the way things work with MGF is more about creating new muscle cells via proliferation. It typically is not until those satellite cells are activated by something else increasing IGF levels that a lot of growth is seen. That is why he mentioned he saw the growth when he went back on HGH. Increased IGF levels maturing the new cells quickly causes that extra growth. Same thing happens when on cycle. 

What you will get while on is better recovery and repair of existing muscle fibers, rebuilding them stronger than before, and the fullness which is due to the fact MGF can also act as IGF at the receptors although it does not cause the carb leaching associated with Lr3 it does increase glut4 activity increasing nutrient uptake in the muscle. So you will get stronger and slightly bigger while using the MGF but the gains are more likely to show up later. Even with IGF-1 the activation of the cells makes them new muscle cells but the size that comes from that tends to show up more down the road as the new muscle cells mature.


----------



## moresize (Apr 19, 2012)

Kleen said:


> DCrazy, the way things work with MGF is more about creating new muscle cells via proliferation. It typically is not until those satellite cells are activated by something else increasing IGF levels that a lot of growth is seen. That is why he mentioned he saw the growth when he went back on HGH. Increased IGF levels maturing the new cells quickly causes that extra growth. Same thing happens when on cycle.
> 
> What you will get while on is better recovery and repair of existing muscle fibers, rebuilding them stronger than before, and the fullness which is due to the fact MGF can also act as IGF at the receptors although it does not cause the carb leaching associated with Lr3 it does increase glut4 activity increasing nutrient uptake in the muscle. So you will get stronger and slightly bigger while using the MGF but the gains are more likely to show up later. Even with IGF-1 the activation of the cells makes them new muscle cells but the size that comes from that tends to show up more down the road as the new muscle cells mature.



I am still learning..but from what I read...Kleen explained it better than I could.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

Kleen said:


> DCrazy, the way things work with MGF is more about creating new muscle cells via proliferation. It typically is not until those satellite cells are activated by something else increasing IGF levels that a lot of growth is seen. That is why he mentioned he saw the growth when he went back on HGH. Increased IGF levels maturing the new cells quickly causes that extra growth. Same thing happens when on cycle.
> 
> What you will get while on is better recovery and repair of existing muscle fibers, rebuilding them stronger than before, and the fullness which is due to the fact MGF can also act as IGF at the receptors although it does not cause the carb leaching associated with Lr3 it does increase glut4 activity increasing nutrient uptake in the muscle. So you will get stronger and slightly bigger while using the MGF but the gains are more likely to show up later. Even with IGF-1 the activation of the cells makes them new muscle cells but the size that comes from that tends to show up more down the road as the new muscle cells mature.



Thanks for the response first of all. I get that mgf is about creating cells and just like even bones at birth it takes time to develop. This does spur on a cpl q's. Can...I should say if pegmgf is used sub q, would positive effects be seen? Reason for that q, is I came across somewhere someone was doing sub q? Also, how long is peg mgf ran, and once new cells are created, can't they mature well w/out using a substance to promote IGF levels? I am also on test cyp....trt..so idk how that would play in. I avoided that b/c it's a pep forum. 

Needless to say, I fired out a cpl q's..lol. However, after pegmgf couldn't say ghrp 1295 w/out dac( to avoid GH bleed ) be used to enhance growth. I see ppl using this ghrp along w/others. That's just a side q....The main one's I had are above. Thanks for your time and response.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 19, 2012)

moresize said:


> I am still learning..but from what I read...Kleen explained it better than I could.



No worries man, so am I. I have read russian star and dats stuff( well some of it )... but it never hurts to get more info. Ppl should learn from the prohormone era( not saying all were bad ).


----------



## hooper (Apr 20, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> Thanks for the response first of all. I get that mgf is about creating cells and just like even bones at birth it takes time to develop. This does spur on a cpl q's. Can...I should say if pegmgf is used sub q, would positive effects be seen? Reason for that q, is I came across somewhere someone was doing sub q? Also, how long is peg mgf ran, and once new cells are created, can't they mature well w/out using a substance to promote IGF levels? I am also on test cyp....trt..so idk how that would play in. I avoided that b/c it's a pep forum.
> 
> Needless to say, I fired out a cpl q's..lol. However, after pegmgf couldn't say ghrp 1295 w/out dac( to avoid GH bleed ) be used to enhance growth. I see ppl using this ghrp along w/others. That's just a side q....The main one's I had are above. Thanks for your time and response.



You guys make it complicated i have experimenting with Peptides for couple years  . peptides 1) they are not for fast growth , you must do several cycles and do the training right  eating and rest. 2) I always use PEG on the muscle that i worked. 3) Peg  does not give you the feeling you get from IGF. You can run peg longer than IGF.4) Don't run full gear cycle with peptides wait  until you done with gear. 5) don't expect huge growth just cycle like you do anything !!!! Simple no technical BS since peptides have not been documented for a long time for consumption neither for  use on athletes like the others have( Test etc)


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 20, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> Thanks for the response first of all. I get that mgf is about creating cells and just like even bones at birth it takes time to develop. This does spur on a cpl q's. Can...I should say if pegmgf is used sub q, would positive effects be seen? Reason for that q, is I came across somewhere someone was doing sub q? Also, how long is peg mgf ran, and once new cells are created, can't they mature well w/out using a substance to promote IGF levels? I am also on test cyp....trt..so idk how that would play in. I avoided that b/c it's a pep forum.
> 
> Needless to say, I fired out a cpl q's..lol. However, after pegmgf couldn't say ghrp 1295 w/out dac( to avoid GH bleed ) be used to enhance growth. I see ppl using this ghrp along w/others. That's just a side q....The main one's I had are above. Thanks for your time and response.



There are endless possibilities in regards to options of how to run these peptides.  I use Peg subq on non workout days.. regular MGF pinned IM PWO, administered bilaterally in to the muscle worked that day. Then 15-20 minutes later pin GHRP/GHRH combo, wait another 15-20 then pin IGF LR3 sub q.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 22, 2012)

hooper said:


> You guys make it complicated i have experimenting with Peptides for couple years  . peptides 1) they are not for fast growth , you must do several cycles and do the training right  eating and rest. 2) I always use PEG on the muscle that i worked. 3) Peg  does not give you the feeling you get from IGF. You can run peg longer than IGF.4) Don't run full gear cycle with peptides wait  until you done with gear. 5) don't expect huge growth just cycle like you do anything !!!! Simple no technical BS since peptides have not been documented for a long time for consumption neither for  use on athletes like the others have( Test etc)



Well yea they have not been around long enough as you said. However, like prohormones when unregulated by fda...teens were buying them and experimenting with them....which some pros where not good, some good. Kinda like peps( no peps are not pro or test ) just sayin in relation to the backround of study. However, peg mgf alone, can it cause muscle growth over time. Another person alluded to running something with it to see muscle growth. I get that, u can stack test w/ say var and see better results than just var. However, test alone can do a good job. So can peg/mgf do an okay job...realizing yes you may see some strength( going off some posts and reading ), but can you see growth with it alone? I am talking sub q. Also, being systemic..is that the entire organism or just to skeletal/ muscle groups? I ask that b/c I believe russian star or dat said that pef only effects skeletal/ muscle....aka not your organs? 

So let's say if peg works fine sub q...given a few months.. I see ppl doing diff doses per week. Whats a good start dose. Not trying to make it complicated, just a fine tune up on what one is doing. I'm not trying to be disrespectful either, just trying to find out. Again, thanks for the responses.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> There are endless possibilities in regards to options of how to run these peptides.  I use Peg subq on non workout days.. regular MGF pinned IM PWO, administered bilaterally in to the muscle worked that day. Then 15-20 minutes later pin GHRP/GHRH combo, wait another 15-20 then pin IGF LR3 sub q.



i'm lazy so can I pin my mgf with my GHRP/GHRH immediately post workout or do I have to wait?


----------



## hooper (Apr 25, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> Well yea they have not been around long enough as you said. However, like prohormones when unregulated by fda...teens were buying them and experimenting with them....which some pros where not good, some good. Kinda like peps( no peps are not pro or test ) just sayin in relation to the backround of study. However, peg mgf alone, can it cause muscle growth over time. Another person alluded to running something with it to see muscle growth. I get that, u can stack test w/ say var and see better results than just var. However, test alone can do a good job. So can peg/mgf do an okay job...realizing yes you may see some strength( going off some posts and reading ), but can you see growth with it alone? I am talking sub q. Also, being systemic..is that the entire organism or just to skeletal/ muscle groups? I ask that b/c I believe russian star or dat said that pef only effects skeletal/ muscle....aka not your organs?
> 
> So let's say if peg works fine sub q...given a few months.. I see ppl doing diff doses per week. Whats a good start dose. Not trying to make it complicated, just a fine tune up on what one is doing. I'm not trying to be disrespectful either, just trying to find out. Again, thanks for the responses.



No you not disrespectful at all . Pegmgf is not known to build any great amount of muscle alone neither with others. We still don't know how much time really to run the cycle cause everything is experimental . I was running peg with Igf and by its self for 6 weeks no longer. Peg does not make your organs grow That is BS you read  from people that have no idea what in the hell pegmgf is. i always used it in the areas i was working out. you can start with 200mcg to begin and see how you feel . No problem for asking!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 25, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> i'm lazy so can I pin my mgf with my GHRP/GHRH immediately post workout or do I have to wait?



For optimal results, I would stick to how I have laid it out.  The reason being is that they will be competing for the same receptors.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> For optimal results, I would stick to how I have laid it out.  The reason being is that they will be competing for the same receptors.



I know peg mgf is systemic, but is it just directed towards muscular/skeletal or the entire body... aka organs. I read where it was skeletal/muscle, but not sure. Also how much would be good for research muscle growth. Thanks.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> I know peg mgf is systemic, but is it just directed towards muscular/skeletal or the entire body... aka organs. I read where it was skeletal/muscle, but not sure. Also how much would be good for research muscle growth. Thanks.



It's contained to skeletal muscles.  Organs are not effected by MGF.  I like to dose Peg at 300-400mcg's on my off days from the gym.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It's contained to skeletal muscles.  Organs are not effected by MGF.  I like to dose Peg at 300-400mcg's on my off days from the gym.



Are you sure organs are not effected by mgf since mgf breaks down as igf-1 and the gut has the most igf-1 recepters.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Are you sure organs are not effected by mgf since mgf breaks down as igf-1 and the gut has the most igf-1 recepters.



Not at the doses being run.  If you ran a ridiculous dose, then yes, it could have that potential.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 26, 2012)

Will im on lr3 mgf peg-mgf. So I might have a gut of a pro soon lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Will im on lr3 mgf peg-mgf. So I might have a gut of a pro soon lol




haha.. you should be alright.. just make sure to cycle them and you'll be fine.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 26, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. you should be alright.. just make sure to cycle them and you'll be fine.



Shit man iv been on them for like 12 weeks.I know im fully saturated but im doing a test to see what its like to run these for a long time.Im sure my recepters are down regulated.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Shit man iv been on them for like 12 weeks.I know im fully saturated but im doing a test to see what its like to run these for a long time.Im sure my recepters are down regulated.



Just be careful because you can permanently alter your insulin sensitivity.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 26, 2012)

Im also taking slin with it.Ill be off of it soon.I seem to be getting good gains still from this peptide research.


----------



## hooper (Apr 27, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> Im also taking slin with it.Ill be off of it soon.I seem to be getting good gains still from this peptide research.




Its a mistake to run especially IGF for longer than 4 weeks and that if you doing high dosing 4 is almost too long. Pegmgf you can run 6 weeks but not longer and cycle again! Fucking with IGF  for experimenting is nonsense ! Just food for thought. Been on peptides for couple years cycling is very health important!!


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 28, 2012)

hooper said:


> No you not disrespectful at all . Pegmgf is not known to build any great amount of muscle alone neither with others. We still don't know how much time really to run the cycle cause everything is experimental . I was running peg with Igf and by its self for 6 weeks no longer. Peg does not make your organs grow That is BS you read  from people that have no idea what in the hell pegmgf is. i always used it in the areas i was working out. you can start with 200mcg to begin and see how you feel . No problem for asking!!



Thx for the response.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 28, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> Thx for the response.



Okay...it looks like peg would serve my purposes. However, here comes a q that might be common to most, but I am just going to try one pep first and peg is prob going to be it... running for 6 weeks, then hoping either trt cyp helps along with of course working out duh lol. Here's the q, I would be doing this sub q, however, far as water and how to get it prepped before administration is kinda my question. For example if I do 200 mcg non workout days...thats fine and dandy, but how is the prep? Do you mix with water, ect. Now this is going to look like a rookie question, well because it is. I tried scrolling through searches and I just don't see that info. 

I chose peg, well b/c I am not aiming for fat loss. Recovery, size and some strength. Now since it puts new cells in, they need time to grow..maybe again test cyp helps that. Now if i am wrong about this, then I'm staring at the wrong peptide to research. Nonetheless, it seems to be safe. If i wanted fat loss var would be pretty simple choice, or just doing another pep. I might go cjc no dac( no need for gh bleed in research ) later. I like my pit. gland as it serves for many hormones both anterior and posteriorly. The cjc would be just for better sleep, hence recovery. Okay, I sound ADD here, on point. Peg by itself first. What is the protocal before administration bf experimenting? Anyone feel free to chime in on anything. Also, thanks to those that are responding because this serves as a guide for many I am sure and the assurance one is researching it right. Okay get peg, slin pin.....I am talking about water? Aspiration? ect... srry guys and gal... I never did this stuff. It's easy to swallow a pill, but this is different. Trt is already prepped, so idk esp with peps. Again, don't mean to sound rookish( but hey it's the nfl draft, it's rookie time j/k ). Thanks.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok.. reconstituting your Peg MGF.  Our Peg comes in 2mg vials.  I like to use 1 ml of BAC to recon, which will give you 100mcg's per 5iu's on a slin pin.  Makes it pretty simple.. especially if your dosing 200mcg's.  Personally, I would bump it up to 300-400mcg's per day.  You're correct in how MGF works.  It's a proliferator, which creates new cells.  But, you also need to have a differentiator (IGF) that essentially assigns the new cells as muscle cells, before they can begin to mature and grow.


----------



## Dcrazy (Apr 30, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Ok.. reconstituting your Peg MGF.  Our Peg comes in 2mg vials.  I like to use 1 ml of BAC to recon, which will give you 100mcg's per 5iu's on a slin pin.  Makes it pretty simple.. especially if your dosing 200mcg's.  Personally, I would bump it up to 300-400mcg's per day.  You're correct in how MGF works.  It's a proliferator, which creates new cells.  But, you also need to have a differentiator (IGF) that essentially assigns the new cells as muscle cells, before they can begin to mature and grow.



So peg mgf by itslef can't grow muscle cells over time via training? Also, IGF, does it make u wanna grab food real quick like an insulin patient.

Again, w recon....do you recon the pin, or just mix the Bac water within the 2mg vial? Or say could u go .5 ml of bac water to get more Peg mgf if it's recon in the vial. See I told ya I was a rookie..lol. I have read where ppl on peg mgf get some gains, but loose them after getting off, which i'm assuming you would cycle...6 weeks. They might be regarding it as fullness...idk. It just seems the safest and promising per goals.Llike I said do trt test cyp. Thanks....


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 30, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> So peg mgf by itslef can't grow muscle cells over time via training? Also, IGF, does it make u wanna grab food real quick like an insulin patient.
> 
> Again, w recon....do you recon the pin, or just mix the Bac water within the 2mg vial? Or say could u go .5 ml of bac water to get more Peg mgf if it's recon in the vial. See I told ya I was a rookie..lol. I have read where ppl on peg mgf get some gains, but loose them after getting off, which i'm assuming you would cycle...6 weeks. They might be regarding it as fullness...idk. It just seems the safest and promising per goals.Llike I said do trt test cyp. Thanks....



Either pep by itself will still work, as both MGF and IGF are naturally occuring.  But, exogenous administration of both togehter will amplify/expedite results.

Recon -  With 2mg vials, I like to use 1ml of BAC water.  Add it to the vial.  Let it run down the side of the vial... avoid directly adding the water to the peptide itself.  Gently swirl until completely disolved.  Gains with this pep will not be lost once you discontinue.. if anything, you will continue to grow due to the proliferation.  Once the cells are created, there is no way to loose them.. they are yours.


----------



## Dcrazy (May 2, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Either pep by itself will still work, as both MGF and IGF are naturally occuring.  But, exogenous administration of both togehter will amplify/expedite results.
> 
> Recon -  With 2mg vials, I like to use 1ml of BAC water.  Add it to the vial.  Let it run down the side of the vial... avoid directly adding the water to the peptide itself.  Gently swirl until completely disolved.  Gains with this pep will not be lost once you discontinue.. if anything, you will continue to grow due to the proliferation.  Once the cells are created, there is no way to loose them.. they are yours.



Thanks, think i got it. Q, have you ever seen someone research MGF( non peg ) sub q w/ results. I ask b/c some ppl knock peg that tried it, and MGF seems to hit with good reviews. Thanks.


----------



## Dcrazy (May 5, 2012)

hooper said:


> No you not disrespectful at all . Pegmgf is not known to build any great amount of muscle alone neither with others. We still don't know how much time really to run the cycle cause everything is experimental . I was running peg with Igf and by its self for 6 weeks no longer. Peg does not make your organs grow That is BS you read  from people that have no idea what in the hell pegmgf is. i always used it in the areas i was working out. you can start with 200mcg to begin and see how you feel . No problem for asking!!




hey hooper, not to drag this out...when u said peg..were u researching IM with it? I was talking sub q....Also a thought, MGF sub q? Or would MGF sub q, be a waste? Either way recon w/ Bac.... but this is where i am stuck on. Since I am on trt( test cyp ) I will always be on..well sorta be on gear. I just came across this again...so that's where I am at, I dn't plan on researching w/ IGF right now. So idk what is best suited...peg sub q? or MGF sub q? Also, glad ppl see muscle fullness on peg and mgf...but some are iffy on both. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 5, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> Thanks, think i got it. Q, have you ever seen someone research MGF( non peg ) sub q w/ results. I ask b/c some ppl knock peg that tried it, and MGF seems to hit with good reviews. Thanks.



I really like MGF.  I actually research with it, Post workout.  Split the dose bilaterally and inject IM in whatever muscle groups worked that day.  Then I use Peg MGF on my off days administered subq.


----------



## hooper (May 5, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> hey hooper, not to drag this out...when u said peg..were u researching IM with it? I was talking sub q....Also a thought, MGF sub q? Or would MGF sub q, be a waste? Either way recon w/ Bac.... but this is where i am stuck on. Since I am on trt( test cyp ) I will always be on..well sorta be on gear. I just came across this again...so that's where I am at, I dn't plan on researching w/ IGF right now. So idk what is best suited...peg sub q? or MGF sub q? Also, glad ppl see muscle fullness on peg and mgf...but some are iffy on both. Thanks for the responses.



No problem is nice to share info out ... i do not use just MGF i aways use PEG MGF that is where all my  testing been. MGF is not as stable as PEG with it ... so you be wasting money . I always use it bilaterally for the muscles they got the work . There is some fullness but is not the kind you looking for.


----------



## Dcrazy (May 6, 2012)

hooper said:


> No problem is nice to share info out ... i do not use just MGF i aways use PEG MGF that is where all my  testing been. MGF is not as stable as PEG with it ... so you be wasting money . I always use it bilaterally for the muscles they got the work . There is some fullness but is not the kind you looking for.



Ok it's late my time lol...well early depends on how you look at it..anyway, to see if I read this right, MGF sub q would be a waste. Peg would be the way to go in my efforts. However, for those cells to grow quicker, would the test cyp make that happen? So say....research....

Peg 200 mcg Sub q 2x for 4 weeks
Trt

Then after peg maybe cjc w/out dac( I like my pit. gland aka no GH bleed ) 4 weeks...to maybe spur growth quicker. Then take time off. See once the mgf is in you, isn't it always going to stay there...the cells just need to maturate? When ppl say fullness I think of creatine( if your a responder, most know ). I can blow up on creatine mono and gain 6 lbs in 4 weeks...I know its just creatine..I don't use it anymore..just an example. I guess it gives a swollen look. Again, thanks for the responses.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 6, 2012)

Peg MGF subq is not a waste.. there is no research that backs PegMGF causing site proliferation.. the theory comes from the fact that the peptide doesn't need to seperate from the "peg" before being active, as opposed to AAS.  Therefore, in theory, it should cause slightly more proliferation at the injections site before it becomes systemic.  The majority of the peptide will still become systemic.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 6, 2012)

MGF is 10 minutes  long before the life of it ends so its good for site growth as its fast acting to heal and prepare the muscle tissue.peg mgf can be taking sub.q as i take peg on none workout days and mgf 10 post workout.


----------



## hooper (May 6, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Peg MGF subq is not a waste.. there is no research that backs PegMGF causing site proliferation.. the theory comes from the fact that the peptide doesn't need to seperate from the "peg" before being active, as opposed to AAS.  Therefore, in theory, it should cause slightly more proliferation at the injections site before it becomes systemic.  The majority of the peptide will still become systemic.




I am not agree to disagree with you if you want to do it subq you can ... i work in the medical field and all i am saying is coming from my own experience and what i know in the field. They have not been regular study's on peptides on humans  athletes , or people who work out ..  so if it makes you feel it works  do it ! I don't!!!!!  my knowledge says  do it only on the muscles you going to break down.  Pegmgf is not systemic  for growth is more topical to draw the satellite cells to the site along with  other functions that  happen at the time of the break down/ recovery ...... Igf is more systemic . Everything becomes systemic a way for the body to processes it for waste.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 6, 2012)

MGF works as a proliferator.. that's where the growth comes from.   It doesn't draw satelite cells, it creates new cells.  Peg MGF is absolutely systemic. Injecting it IM is not going to contain the proliferation to that individual muscle, but it may cause slightly more proliferation in that muscle.. but being Pegylated, it has such a long half life that it becomes systemic and will cause proliferation in any stressed muscle.

   IGF Des is not systemic.. IGF lr3 is systemic.


----------



## hooper (May 7, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> MGF works as a proliferator.. that's where the growth comes from.   It doesn't draw satelite cells, it creates new cells.  Peg MGF is absolutely systemic. Injecting it IM is not going to contain the proliferation to that individual muscle, but it may cause slightly more proliferation in that muscle.. but being Pegylated, it has such a long half life that it becomes systemic and will cause proliferation in any stressed muscle.
> 
> IGF Des is not systemic.. IGF lr3 is systemic.




You all sound like you are a chemists , doctors  and you know how the stuff works . Really Peptides is not a new field but is not a very tested field  for any humans . All the testing is done on animals and that is all and not for the purpose to improve any athlete. So when you talk about  peptides like you really know if MGF  is good  for this, and peg is only good for that  you basing it on what you read from others .  The medical community still looking into the effects and really don't understand the works on these peptides on animals not along on humans.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 7, 2012)

hooper said:


> You all sound like you are a chemists , doctors  and you know how the stuff works . Really Peptides is not a new field but is not a very tested field  for any humans . All the testing is done on animals and that is all and not for the purpose to improve any athlete. So when you talk about  peptides like you really know if MGF  is good  for this, and peg is only good for that  you basing it on what you read from others .  The medical community still looking into the effects and really don't understand the works on these peptides on animals not along on humans.




haha.. It's based on the structure of the amino chain.  I'm done arguing with you.. we don't agree.. and that's fine.  But in the same sense, I won't allow someone to try and discredit me based on subjective information.  You say your a part of the medical community.. I'm guessing a nurse?


----------



## Krys (May 7, 2012)

a lot of it is confusing as fuck too me also but I get more every day i do so i will keep learning and keep it going but  like hgh and slin is it the same for ghpr-6 and cjc1295 with out dac and slin pills ?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 7, 2012)

Krys said:


> a lot of it is confusing as fuck too me also but I get more every day i do so i will keep learning and keep it going but  like hgh and slin is it the same for ghpr-6 and cjc1295 with out dac and slin pills ?



Are you using slin preworkout and again Post?  or just Pre?


----------



## aminoman74 (May 7, 2012)

Ya you can id slin ghrp/ccjc with the the same.


----------



## CG (May 7, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. It's based on the structure of the amino chain.  I'm done arguing with you.. we don't agree.. and that's fine.  But in the same sense, I won't allow someone to try and discredit me based on subjective information.  You say your a part of the medical community.. I'm guessing a nurse?


----------



## hooper (May 8, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. It's based on the structure of the amino chain.  I'm done arguing with you.. we don't agree.. and that's fine.  But in the same sense, I won't allow someone to try and discredit me based on subjective information.  You say your a part of the medical community.. I'm guessing a nurse?




Nobody is arguing here if you are you feel offended then. I was stating facts from my own  experience personally and professionally . Peptides is a field that most of the information  is based on testing mice  people using them and reading about. Yes i am  in the medical community and i am not a nurse . I won't be having the knowledge  i have as a nurse.  The information is out there to be read and used with caution .
I choose to follow certain protocols when using peptides to see if and how the effect the body, requiring to have certain test when you on them to see if they actually doing anything! No bad feelings  from here


----------



## SloppyJ (May 8, 2012)

No way that cjc/ipam is as good as real GH. Tried peps and real GH and the difference is night and day.


----------



## CG (May 9, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> No way that cjc/ipam is as good as real GH. Tried peps and real GH and the difference is night and day.



Its a tough call honestly. Anectdotally, a combo of a ghrh (cjc, mod grf etc) and a ghrp (2, 6, hex,ipam etc) produces a higher pulse in gh secretion than a daily dose of gh. In the real world, many factors come into play. The quality of your peptides, thequality of your gh, dosing protocol (time, amount, is it the same every day? Are you eod with one and ed or e3d with the other?) Are just the tip of the iceberg. I amlost forgot, storage conditions and peptide degradation

Human testing has shown that 100mcg of each of  ghrh and a ghrp would produce a higher and faster gh pulse than 7.5 iu of gh. Older tests indicated this was even stronger with the addition of a benzo, but that's not exactly the best idea lol.

Now we all know you want a high peak, and you want it fast. Gh bleed is for girls! Why do you think they call it "bleeding"? Lol to remind you who it happens to


----------



## CG (May 9, 2012)

hooper said:


> Nobody is arguing here if you are you feel offended then. I was stating facts from my own  experience personally and professionally . Peptides is a field that most of the information  is based on testing mice  people using them and reading about. Yes i am  in the medical community and i am not a nurse . I won't be having the knowledge  i have as a nurse.  The information is out there to be read and used with caution .
> I choose to follow certain protocols when using peptides to see if and how the effect the body, requiring to have certain test when you on them to see if they actually doing anything! No bad feelings  from here



Many peptides HAVE been researched on himan subjects, you just gotta read the right studies. (And I'm not talking broscience either)

Peptides, as with any foregin substance in the body, must be monitored closely. Regardless of the test subject, its all in the name of research. What is research without observations? Nothing.


----------



## hooper (May 10, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Many peptides HAVE been researched on himan subjects, you just gotta read the right studies. (And I'm not talking broscience either)
> 
> Peptides, as with any foregin substance in the body, must be monitored closely. Regardless of the test subject, its all in the name of research. What is research without observations? Nothing.




Thanks i don't know many studies been on himan oops!!! you meant when you wrote your note HUMAN. Again i work in that field and all of you that act like docs , and researchers please just don't get offended if another opinion is inserted . Who monitors yours?? do you know what test to check and requires to do ??  do you even have access to the test ?? again you talk big and no delivery!! I am educated hands on .  Anyway i am done with this conversation ! Good luck with your readings.By the way learn how to spell it will  help you on your readings!!


----------



## fsoe (May 10, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> No way that cjc/ipam is as good as real GH. Tried peps and real GH and the difference is night and day.



Sweet jeebus sloppy ---- how about hgh and cjc1295 and Ipam - what i am researching now and wozzzers


----------



## Goldenera (May 10, 2012)

Mike Arnold has a great write up on peg mgf and new info in regards to dosing protocols. I'd cut and paste but it's to long for that
http://www.elite-bodiez.com/forums/showthread.php?11021-Game-changing-research-on-PEG-MGF-amp-IGF-1


----------



## Goldenera (May 10, 2012)

fsoe said:


> Sweet jeebus sloppy ---- how about hgh and cjc1295 and Ipam - what i am researching now and wozzzers



I like where your head is at!  Ppl are using this method and it works well. I'd ditch the ipam for more potent ad cheaper ghrp-2 though.


----------



## Dcrazy (May 22, 2012)

Have a q, What gauge or size should you get via small muscle 
groups....Biceps/triceps...and tight shoulders. This would be for MGF...and what size for peg MGF( basically sub q ). The only thing 
that cautioned me about localized injecting was what I mentioned, ppl 
complaining about swelling esp. w/ test. 
So when Peg hit, it was easy I guess( sub q ). It seems from my reading ppls 
experiences, not info blogs, that ppl like regular MGF over PEG. Although the blogs( aka 
Dat, russian star ) Like Peg. 
 


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 22, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> Have a q, What gauge or size should you get via small muscle
> groups....Biceps/triceps...and tight shoulders. This would be for MGF...and what size for peg MGF( basically sub q ). The only thing
> that cautioned me about localized injecting was what I mentioned, ppl
> complaining about swelling esp. w/ test.
> ...



A 30g or 31g 1/2 slin pin would suffice for both scenarios


----------



## Dcrazy (May 22, 2012)

would a 25 gauge work, or hold enough?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 22, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> would a 25 gauge work, or hold enough?



The guage is how big the needle is.. has nothing to do with how much it can hold.. and a 25g is pretty big for doing subq injections.. do yourself a favor and get some 30g or 31g bro.


----------



## fsoe (May 22, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> I like where your head is at!  Ppl are using this method and it works well. I'd ditch the ipam for more potent ad cheaper ghrp-2 though.


I didnt ditch ipam, but did add ghrp 2 to ny research and WOW


----------



## Dcrazy (May 23, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> The guage is how big the needle is.. has nothing to do with how much it can hold.. and a 25g is pretty big for doing subq injections.. do yourself a favor and get some 30g or 31g bro.



Thanks. 30 gauge...now that should be ok for IM in small parts like biceps/triceps.and possibly anterior shoulder....


----------



## Dcrazy (May 23, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I didnt ditch ipam, but did add ghrp 2 to ny research and WOW



In your research, what did ghrp 2 bring. Looking for a lil bulk and recovery. I was thinking researching MGF with Cjc w/ dac.....However, I read where hunger is increased with ghrp 2, and some had sleep problems. Not looking to burn fat, could use Var for that....also on trt( test cyp ). Experiences with ghrp 2? I was tossing that around, cjc or ghrp2.


----------



## hooper (May 24, 2012)

Dcrazy said:


> would a 25 gauge work, or hold enough?



Just use insulin syringe 28 gauge is good and 30 .. get it at Wallmart!


----------



## underthethun (Oct 29, 2012)

hello HOOPER can you write me your schedule week routine, the pinning sunday to sat, the amount of mcg for IGF and PEGMGF, pre and post, like tell me your method

thanks


----------



## august40 (Mar 19, 2014)

@hooper You seem very knowledgeable can you help? Can you tell me how much hexarelin and MGF I can take and how often and how long I can take it before desensitization? Any help will be very much APPRECIATED! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Mar 29, 2014)

120mcg doses? How much BAC/AA water did you use to reconstitute it?


----------



## august40 (Mar 29, 2014)

I was told 1ml of BSW

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## august40 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have 2mg bottles. Im only gonna take hexarelin by itself for now

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devid Yaldo (Dec 1, 2016)

So do you have to inject Peg MGF in the muscle worked or anywhere in the body


----------

